

How to Interview Your Interviewer - danielfriedman
https://medium.com/@_danfriedman/how-to-interview-your-interviewer-5875a6361ccd

======
alexschiff
A lot of young interviewees think it's not their place to ask these questions.
At least from my own perspective as a founder/CEO, as long as it's not
combative, I think much more highly of people I interview who show the
maturity to think about these things.

